# bellasima bottle SCORE!!



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

My local wine shop just GAVE me a box of these bottles... Apparently they were holding them for someone else and they were two weeks late in picking them up... They were gonna throw them out so I gladly relieved them of their "burdensome junk in the way"!

SCORE!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great deal there. Now just make a nice specialty wine to fill them with.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm planning to make an icestyle wine using all the 375s i've collected


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I'm planning to make an icestyle wine using all the 375s i've collected



I need to pick up a couple cases of 375 bottles. I'll be bottling my latest batch of Jalepeno Pepper the end of June and that size bottle is perfect. I've given Dan back all the Ice Wine bottles I've receivd so far, I know those little things are $$$.


----------



## Flem (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice score Daisy!!!


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been picking up bottles of eiswein when I can grab it on sale for $4.99, of course then I am forced to drink it


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2011)

Make sure to save one for the nice man at the LHBS!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I know those little things are $$$.



That's for sure, like $2 a bottle!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> I have been picking up bottles of eiswein when I can grab it on sale for $4.99, of course then I am forced to drink it



Where the heck do you find that for that price!


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a German owned store in town, it's been on clearance for the last few weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I'm planning to make an icestyle wine using all the 375s i've collected



Glad to hear you scored!


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 25, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I need to pick up a couple cases of 375 bottles. I'll be bottling my latest *batch of Jalepeno Pepper *the end of June and that size bottle is perfect. I've given Dan back all the Ice Wine bottles I've receivd so far, I know those little things are $$$.



I would like to try a garlic or jalapeno wine... but I wouldn't want to make a big batch so I need to get some smaller jugs... Right now the smallest batches I've really made are 5 gallon...


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 25, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> glad to hear you scored!




will keep mind out of gutter
will keep mind out of gutter
will keep mind out of gutter
will keep mind out of gutter
will keep mind out of gutter

::


----------

